# Rode announces the VideoMicro II Camera-Mount Shotgun Microphone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2022)

The VideoMicro II is a professional-quality microphone that will instantly elevate the audio of your camera or smartphone. Ultra-compact, lightweight and easy-to-use, it is perfect for run-and-gun filmmaking, content creation, or if you simply want to record better audio for your videos. Rode VideoMicro II Key Features Check out the RODE VideoMicro II at B&H

See full article...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 1, 2022)

Multifunction hot shoe or GTFO


----------



## adamfilip (Dec 1, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Multifunction hot shoe or GTFO


weird having an ad about audio. and than covering up the audio with a song


----------

